# Wood Pellets - Cold or Warm Up before use?



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello

I made the mistake of dumping in a couple of cold bags of wood pellets in the cold garage. Approx 40 Degs. The heat was not so hot and more ash in the burn pot!

So is the best way to Warm the Moose? Maine's choice in this case. LOL

Do warm pellets produce hotter heat?

See pic


----------



## jimmieguns (Feb 19, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I made the mistake of dumping in a couple of cold bags of wood pellets in the cold garage. Approx 40 Degs. The heat was not so hot and more ash in the burn pot!
> 
> ...


 Yes I think it matters-- I have found better heat output from room stored(near stove) than from from outside or in colder storage area


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

It does not matter even the slightest, teeniest, most itsy-bitsy littlest bit. Remember that these pellets, although initially cold, will be warmed up by the time most of them get fed through the auger anyways. Even if they were affected by the cold, (which they are not) they would be warm by the time that they hit the burnpot. When you pour a bag of "cold" pellets into the hopper, they will be warming up waiting for the old pellets in there to be fed through first. If you notice more ash and less heat from colder pellets it is because you are looking too hard!


----------



## mepellet (Feb 19, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Do warm pellets produce hotter heat?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Could be the Maine Choice. My brother-in-law had some those and he hated em'


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 19, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Is this a serious question?


 
You don't know don yet, Do you?


----------



## moey (Feb 19, 2013)

Suspect its the Maines Choice, they are pretty ashy and leave clumps in my stove. But they are cheap. I usually slosh the old pellets down from the hopper so the warm ones are first in line then dump the new ones on top.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> Could be the Maine Choice. My brother-in-law had some those and he hated em'



I sell Maine's Choice. They are $209/ ton with a healthy margin. If you are into cheap pellets, and price alone drives your spending pattern (and I say this sincerely, not condescendingly), then this is the right pellet for you. If you are not able to look past higher ash, then this may not be the perfect fit. In all fairness, I think the OP was saying that the "cold" Maine's Choice were not as hot and higher in ash than the "room temp" Maine's Choice.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmm...I will get to work an my pellet warming system tonight, pictures to follow!!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Hmmm...I will get to work an my pellet warming system tonight, pictures to follow!!


 
*Try putting them next to her!.....*


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I sell Maine's Choice. They are $209/ ton with a healthy margin. If you are into cheap pellets, and price alone drives your spending pattern (and I say this sincerely, not condescendingly), then this is the right pellet for you. If you are not able to look past higher ash, then this may not be the perfect fit. In all fairness, I think the OP was saying that the "cold" Maine's Choice were not as hot and higher in ash than the "room temp" Maine's Choice.


 
Yes, that is what I am saying. Thanks
Also from what you guys said it seems like the temperature factor here may effect the Maine's Choice MORE than other wood pellets.

Good info here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Hmmm...I will get to work an my pellet warming system tonight, pictures to follow!!


 
Something like the Selkirk DT where the warm air circulates around the bags of pellets?

Or
Maybe a super size commercial chafing dish? ! ! !
http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Ch...d=1819453351&gclid=CJLWrZ_JwrUCFULf4AodmVAALQ

Or maybe something that uses a little sterno or chafing fuel?
http://www.zorotools.com/g/00066438...kw={keyword}&gclid=CPz8ptrJwrUCFQyg4AodRnAA4w


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it possible that the stored pellets picked up some moisture from the uncontrolled environment? Pellets are, after all, wood and wood will absorb moisture from it's environment. Higher moisture content would result in lower heat output.
I can't come up with any explanation for more ash, except that there will always be variation from bag to bag.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Something like the Selkirk DT where the warm air circulates around the bags of pellets?
> 
> Or
> Maybe a super size commercial chafing dish? ! ! !
> ...


 
A little technical for me Don...I plan on toasting them in a cast iron skillet...Kinda like roasting pine nuts!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2013)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Is it possible that the stored pellets picked up some moisture from the uncontrolled environment? Pellets are, after all, wood and wood will absorb moisture from it's environment. Higher moisture content would result in lower heat output.
> I can't come up with any explanation for more ash, except that there will always be variation from bag to bag.


 
Yes, I stored them in my garage and where I store the snow blower on the tractor after each storm. The snow melts off and pools so the garage is cold and very damp!

After leaving them in the warm dry basement for a day they burn much better!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, I stored them in my garage and where I store the snow blower on the tractor after each storm. The snow melts off and pools so the garage is cold and very damp!
> 
> After leaving them in the warm dry basement for a day they burn much better!


 
Sounds like a viable solution would be to store them in your basement instead of the garage!


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 19, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Sounds like a viable solution would be to store them in your basement instead of the garage!


Storing them in the basement from the start would be the best arrangement. When they get moved from the cold, damp garage to the basement, you not only lose energy warming them up again, but you also lose energy evaporating any moisture they bring with them.
Of course, if you need more humidity in your home, during winter, the moisture may be welcome. Here, in New England, winter air can be painfully dry.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

*The only downside to storing Maine's Choice in the cold, is that the moose will get chilly.*


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 19, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying. Thanks
> Also from what you guys said it seems like the temperature factor here may effect the Maine's Choice MORE than other wood pellets.
> 
> Good info here. Thanks everyone.



I dont think thats what he meant at all Don? A cold pellet will be warm Long before it hits the pot. Even if it isn't, that Fire (1,000°-1,700°) isnt gonna care about a 40° pellet? 

I think he was getting at Maines choice being Sub par pellet and you could stand to buy a hotter pellet if you wanted more heat? Also, wasn't that DT supposed to help the clumping ash problem? Did it? 



CT Pellet said:


> It does not matter even the slightest, teeniest, most itsy-bitsy littlest bit. Remember that these pellets, although initially cold, will be warmed up by the time most of them get fed through the auger anyways. Even if they were affected by the cold, (which they are not) they would be warm by the time that they hit the burnpot. When you pour a bag of "cold" pellets into the hopper, they will be warming up waiting for the old pellets in there to be fed through first. If you notice more ash and less heat from colder pellets it is because you are looking too hard!



100%  agree with this statement 



mepellet said:


> Is this a serious question?



I was hoping it wasn't... But apparently


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 19, 2013)

maybe there is a way to use the heat from the spark bucket to warm up the unopened bags before use.


----------



## mascoma (Feb 19, 2013)

I am sure I just lost some IQ points by reading this post...


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

mascoma said:


> I am sure I just lost some IQ points by reading this post...


Awwww, C'mon. There is no science to learning the ropes of pellet burning. It's all "trial and error," and you can't have just trial without a little error...Cut Don a little bit-o-slack here. I'd be willing to bet that there were others with the same Q....But only Don had the "brass set" to ask it.


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 19, 2013)

guessing the question came to him from a customer.


----------



## will711 (Feb 19, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> *Try putting them next to her!.....*


I'd  rather put ME next to her


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

will711 said:


> I'd rather put ME next to her


You even get close and she would hit you with her mace!


----------



## yooper81 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just topped off my hopper with a 40# bag from my 17 degree garage, Apprx 3/4 of bag in hopper at the time. Guessing that the17 degree pellet will be pretty warm when it finds its way to the pot. It's 10 out right now with a wind chill of  -10, I will burn ice cubes if it will keep me warm


----------



## mepellet (Feb 19, 2013)

26 posts. Really?


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 19, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> *Try putting them next to her!.....*



If I had her i wouldn't need no stinkin pellet stove.To keep warm.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> If I had her i wouldn't need no stinkin pellet stove.To keep warm.


Nor would you be on this forum at 8:00 at night.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 19, 2013)

mepellet said:


> 26 posts. Really?



Attracted to Train Wrecks. What can I say


----------



## bill3rail (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, I am here to settle this once and for all!
I will take some pellets out of my freezer and place them in the hopper of the running stove.
After that, I will reach into the fire and have the frozen pellets drop into my hands to see if they are still cold.

Be Right Back!

Bill


----------



## bill3rail (Feb 19, 2013)

chit that hurt!
And the results are in...


I think they were warm still.

Picture to prove it


----------



## smoke show (Feb 19, 2013)

Please less burn victims and more pretty women.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Please less burn victims and more pretty women.


CAn't believe that will711 hasn't turned this into a beer thread yet?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 19, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Please less burn victims and more pretty women.



Please.



CT Pellet said:


> CAn't believe that will711 hasn't turned this into a beer thread yet?



LOL. Me too


----------



## smoke show (Feb 19, 2013)

I like beer.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> CAn't believe that will711 hasn't turned this into a beer thread yet?​ LOL. Me too


You know....a joke about a bottle of beer, or a couple of cans or something!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, we FOUND THE CAUSE OF CSS!! COLD PELLETS 

Someone had to say it, for goodness sake!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 19, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> Well, we FOUND THE CAUSE OF CSS!! COLD PELLETS
> 
> Someone had to say it, for goodness sake!



"Double Like"!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I dont think thats what he meant at all Don? A cold pellet will be warm Long before it hits the pot. Even if it isn't, that Fire (1,000°-1,700°) isnt gonna care about a 40° pellet? I think he was getting at Maines choice being Sub par pellet and you could stand to buy a hotter pellet if you wanted more heat? Also, wasn't that DT supposed to help the clumping ash problem? Did it?


 
Hi Dexter

It does take more energy to burn a cold and maybe damp pellet. Would you put cold and wet wood into your wood stove?

Anyway, yes the DT helps tremendously with the clump caked ash in the burn pot. There is far less of that now.

However when I put the cold pellets from the garage into the stove, I did get more ash into the burnpot. I am not saying I get MORE ash with cold pellets but the ash is staying in the burn pot with cold pellets and not getting as much heat out as I should.

I took the last dozen bags from the garage and put them into the basement. Now the stove can run for much more than a day because there is no ash build up in the bottom of the burnpot.

I am also going to get a better pellet when these are gone.


----------



## whlago (Feb 20, 2013)

I prefer loading up my hopper with cold, fresh from garage pellets when I am burning Hamers, and keeping it topped off.  I think it helps preventing the damn high temp hopper switch from tripping !!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 20, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> It does take more energy to burn a cold and maybe damp pellet


Don....Forget about the "Cold" bit for a minute. Yes, in essence, wet pellets will not burn as hot as dry pellets. Namely because with the dryer pellets, more of the "stored energy" in the wood will  be able to be converted to "heat energy", thus resulting in a hotter burn. But, the difference that you are talking about with cold pellets vs warm pellets is not even really measurable in the combustion equation. (Fuel)+O2---> CO2+H20+ Energy (heat, light and sound !)
To say that the cold pellets will affect the heat output is like saying that when you swim in the ocean, you raise the global sea level. Yeah, technically correct, but not to the point that you will feel it.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> CAn't believe that will711 hasn't turned this into a beer thread yet?


He got busted for PUI (Posting Under the Influence) he paid bail and we should see hear from him  today


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Feb 20, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I made the mistake of dumping in a couple of cold bags of wood pellets in the cold garage. Approx 40 Degs. The heat was not so hot and more ash in the burn pot!
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> You even get close and she would hit you with her mace!


 
I'm sure by now Will has developed an immunity to Mace...A mason jar full of Mace and a Busch 30 pack chaser, Will's ready to hit the town and start the real party!!


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did some one say something about Beer and pretty women


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Do warm pellets produce hotter heat


 

Yes they do here is why...a warm pellet will expand and become bigger ..and BIGGER is not only better its much hotter. I only use 1/4 the pellets to heat my house and at times I have to remove pellets from my hopper or it will bend my lid!! also it has made hardwood pellets into softwood too


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> Yes they do here is why...a warm pellet will expand and become bigger ..and BIGGER is not only better its much hotter. I only use 1/4 the pellets to heat my house and at times I have to remove pellets from my hopper or it will bend my lid!! also it has made hardwood pellets into softwood too


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> t has made hardwood pellets


 
this is how it starts



iceguy4 said:


> into softwood too


 
this is how it ends.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys need therapy. Or maybe just something useful to do.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## schoondog (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure it makes a difference. I usually bring in my Somersets and sit on em awhile, then a short fondling session before I slip em in. Oh wait maybe that was Kate Upton and I leave my Somersets out with my beer till I'm done with Kate.

Doggy


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> CAn't believe that will711 hasn't turned this into a beer thread yet?


 
Mission Accomplished


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

Harvey Schneider said:


> You guys need therapy.


 
This is my therapy


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 20, 2013)

will711 said:


> This is my therapy


 
Mine too, In between beer runs and pellet hunts. The nut jobs here keep me amused while the snow is melting.

Where's that picture of Kate?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)

will711 said:


> This is my therapy


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 20, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Here you go


And she PROMISED me she wouldn't show 'them' to anyone else..................  Darn it  Just can't trust that woman!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 20, 2013)

I like beer.











and beautiful women.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 20, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I like beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to Smoke Show to take a good solid beer thread and turn it into a Babe thread!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Leave it to Smoke Show to take a good solid beer thread and turn it into a Babe thread!


CT you don't even have a clue what we're capable of.... 
Joe and Will are pigs. just sayn.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 20, 2013)

smoke show said:


> CT you don't even have a clue what we're capable of....
> Joe and Will are pigs. just sayn.


 
Whats wrong with being a pig?


----------



## smoke show (Feb 20, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Whats wrong with being a pig?


absolutely nothing! these guys keep me busy....


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Leave it to Smoke Show to take a good solid beer thread and turn it into a Babe thread!


 

 Nothing wrong with a Babe or a Beer thread  not sure which I like more , they both begin with B


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seeing how I was missed yesterday thought of this song.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 20, 2013)

will711 said:


> Seeing how I was missed yesterday thought of this song.


Nice! How bout whiskey? Does anyone like whiskey?


----------



## 343amc (Feb 20, 2013)

Cold whiskey (on the rocks) = good. 

Cold pellets dumped into my hopper = warm pellets by the time they hit the burn pot. 

Someone had to say something about pellets to keep this out of the can a bit longer.


----------



## will711 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have to load the hopper with more Set's  [ I'm all ready loaded ] windy and cold here


----------



## 343amc (Feb 20, 2013)

Just topped mine off with a bag of Somersets myself.  Straight from the garage to the furnace. So far so good.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 20, 2013)

Letting your pellets get cold is like letting your beer get warm. A shame really, but still doable! My pellets reside in the warm basement a few feet from the stove. I have purchase pellets on a whim and couldn't help myself from burning right away. Tossed the cold ones right into a freshly emptied hopper. They still roasted my can and no ill effects.

Waters is my only worry with pellets and/or beer. A watery beer is bad enough, But a soggy pellet is a waste and I tendz to cry!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Jay

I am almost done with the Maine's choice. This last batch was in my garage for 2.5 years which may be another factor.

*Anyway here are the pellets available in my area, which would you choose?*

Fireside Ultra
Infernos

Pennington Nature's Heat

MWP - Main Wood Pellets
Geneva Premium Wood Pellets
Logic-E

NEWP - New England Wood pellets
Cubex

Okanagan Super Premium Wood Pellets


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello

Well, by storing the pellets in the warm basement it did help and there is no more ash in the burn pot every morning. However, the basement is still not getting hotter than 70 or 71 degress with those 2.5 year old STALE wood pellets. Like a year old jar of popcorn that does not pop very well! So I some FRESH bags of Geneva pellets that come from the same mill.Pellets are same color and same characteristics and Shazam! The heat came right back up to 80 Degs in the basement near the stove! So what do you think of Stale wood pellets older than 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> those 2.5 year old STALE wood pellets


I am on my way to take those stale pellets off your hands, my stove loves em


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Defiant said:


> I am on my way to take those stale pellets off your hands, my stove loves em


 Not if I get there first!


----------



## 343amc (Feb 23, 2013)

I burned some older than those this season. I dug some bags out during the 'longest pellet' contest around Christmas. One bag of Pennywise I found was at least 3, maybe 4 years old. My stove didn't care one bit. 

I don't think wood goes stale or has a 'best if burned by XX' date. Keep them dry and you should be fine.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Not if I get there first!


Let's settle this the old fashioned way


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

343amc said:


> I don't think wood goes stale or has a 'best if burned by XX' date. Keep them dry and you should be fine.


 
Shush already. How we pigs gonna make some scores if your blabin the truth. Pellets go stale! 

don, better give em to me so I can dispose of them for you. I have all the proper licensing and I only charge a minimal removal fee. But seeing you don't own a _Harman_. All fees will be waived if you help me load em in my pellet hauler!


----------



## 343amc (Feb 23, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Shush already. How we pigs gonna make some scores if your blabin the truth. Pellets go stale!



I stand corrected. Some do come stale from the mill, namely Wood Fibers Inc and Michigan pellets. 

At least I get the bonus screw or two every now and again with the Wood Fibers pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

343amc said:


> At least I get the _*bonus screw*_


 
DAM, I'm buying the wrong pellets!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Well, by storing the pellets in the warm basement it did help and there is no more ash in the burn pot every morning


Yes Don.......The mere flawless precision of your experiment, while adhering to the strict laws of the scientific method, has produced data that irrefutably concludes that a forty degree increase in the temperature of your wood pellets is enough to significantly alter the bio-chemical make up of the fiber to eliminate the ash content.
Your logic goes well beyond the norms of the obvious. Please, remember us "little people" when you are accepting your Nobel Prize!


----------



## Evan_J (Feb 23, 2013)

Well hey, if warming up the pellets before burning is all I have to do to stop producing ash I'm gonna move them inside.  The wife is out of the house for a few hours and I think I can make a couple of great arm chairs out of bags of pellets if I stack them just right....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Yes Don.......The mere flawless precision of your experiment, while adhering to the strict laws of the scientific method, has produced data that irrefutably concludes that a forty degree increase in the temperature of your wood pellets is enough to significantly alter the bio-chemical make up of the fiber to eliminate the ash content.
> Your logic goes well beyond the norms of the obvious. Please, remember us "little people" when you are accepting your Nobel Prize!


 

You missed the stale part. The hogs will be over to inspect your stacks and will gladly remove any expired stale product!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hey Jay
> 
> I am almost done with the Maine's choice. This last batch was in my garage for 2.5 years which may be another factor.
> 
> ...


 
Hey don, Sorry I missed it. I'm getting frugal in my old age. Can you add the dollar amounts?

Fireside Ultra's were nice last fall 

Decent quality and usually decent prices(boxstore) Fireside Ultra - MWP

Nice pellets and usually mid range as far as prices.  Geneva - Logic-E

Good fuel but usually pricey! Cubex - Okanagan 

On the pennington and inferno's. I have seen too many problems so I just stay away! There is some chatter the Inferno's have been getting better,YMMV so try some JIC!


----------



## 343amc (Feb 23, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> DAM, I'm buying the wrong pellets!






Not that kind of screw,  this kind.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Feb 23, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Yes Don.......The mere flawless precision of your experiment, while adhering to the strict laws of the scientific method, has produced data that irrefutably concludes that a forty degree increase in the temperature of your wood pellets is enough to significantly alter the bio-chemical make up of the fiber to eliminate the ash content.
> Your logic goes well beyond the norms of the obvious. Please, remember us "little people" when you are accepting your Nobel Prize!


 

I've started preheating mine in the oven... figure I'll never have to clean the stove again...


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 23, 2013)

Because of the great information in this 4 page thread, I have started warming mine in a pellet stove specifically for warming my pellets. After I burn warm them in that stove I shovel them into my main stove. I figure within days I will never have to clean the stove again.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 23, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Yes Don.......The mere flawless precision of your experiment, while adhering to the strict laws of the scientific method, has produced data that irrefutably concludes that a forty degree increase in the temperature of your wood pellets is enough to significantly alter the bio-chemical make up of the fiber to eliminate the ash content.
> Your logic goes well beyond the norms of the obvious. Please, remember us "little people" when you are accepting your Nobel Prize!



Dont forget that pricey A$$ Selkirk DT. I thought thay preheating the air was gonna stop it? Now the pellets and air have to be preheated?

Don, sounds like you need to get rid of that Avalon and put that Quad downstairs. No caking in a Quad. No need to preheat either  

Just sayin.... Dump em in and burn em. I have 3 yr old pellets that burn great. Pellets dont go stale (in your wet garage, they absorbed moisture) Buy a better product and keep it dry!


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Feb 23, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Yes Don.......The mere flawless precision of your experiment, while adhering to the strict laws of the scientific method, has produced data that irrefutably concludes that a forty degree increase in the temperature of your wood pellets is enough to significantly alter the bio-chemical make up of the fiber to eliminate the ash content.
> Your logic goes well beyond the norms of the obvious. Please, remember us "little people" when you are accepting your Nobel Prize!


Wonder how little ash i'll get if I microwave them for a minute??


----------



## Augmister (Feb 23, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> *Try putting them next to her!.....*


 
Now you are introducing moisture to the physics equation. THIS is a problem!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 23, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Because of the great information in this 4 page thread, I have started warming mine in a pellet stove specifically for warming my pellets. After I burn warm them in that stove I shovel them into my main stove. I figure within days I will never have to clean the stove again.


If you warm them up enough, the pellets will actually vaccuum out the stove for you.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Not if I get there first!


 
My friend had a few stale bags of pellets not used for a year. She said they were more crumbly than the new fresh bags. So is there some differences Jay?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> My friend had a few stale bags of pellets not used for a year. She said they were more crumbly than the new fresh bags. So is there some differences Jay?



No. Those pellets got wet. 

Moisture will KILL PELLETS. 

Keep them dry and they are good.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> No. Those pellets got wet.
> 
> Moisture will KILL PELLETS.
> 
> Keep them dry and they are good.


 
Wet pellets explode into saw dust. These are just dry and crumbly


----------



## Sweets (Feb 23, 2013)

moey said:


> Suspect its the Maines Choice, they are pretty ashy and leave clumps in my stove. But they are cheap. I usually slosh the old pellets down from the hopper so the warm ones are first in line then dump the new ones on top.


Maine choice suck , cheaap


----------



## Sweets (Feb 23, 2013)

Hot or cold , don't matter , depends on if there
Wet or not.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Hey don, Sorry I missed it. I'm getting frugal in my old age. Can you add the dollar amounts?
> 
> Fireside Ultra's were nice last fall
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jay

In a pinch I picked up some Genevas for this weekend.

FireSide Ultras have been loaded with fines in this years batch in my area.

I have also seen quite a few horrible reviews on this year's Cubex!

So when I have a chance I will pick up the Okies.

Thanks Jay! I always appreciate your advice!

Luckily I only have 3 bags of the Stale Maine's Choice left and they burn fine in the Santa Fes. Not as much heat but I do not need much for my 10 x 10 workshop.


----------

